# Barrineau Park Bridge



## outdoorgulfcoast (Jun 8, 2011)

Does anyone know how the rivers is for kayaking above Barrineau Park Bridge on the Perdido River? Also, how safe is it to leave your car overnight at Barrineau Park Bridge?


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*Barr. park bridge*

Don't !!!!!!!! get someone to take you and drop you off. Many of cars have been broke into there including mine. It is beautiful above bridge for boating. Nothing but woods and wildlife. Was raised on this river and none prettier


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Don't !!!!!!!! get someone to take you and drop you off. Many of cars have been broke into there including mine. It is beautiful above bridge for boating. Nothing but woods and wildlife. Was raised on this river and none prettier


Good advice,heed it......................

Robin


----------



## outdoorgulfcoast (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

jpwalnuthill said:


> Many of cars have been broke into there including mine.


This crap is getting old. We take a chance leaving our vehicles anywhere nowadays. State or county law enforcement could do a couple of stings and slow this crap down.:thumbdown:


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

*bridge*

use to be good swimming hole for familys, but like most places public too much drinking and drugs and fighting and people eventually post there property to prevent this. If I'm not badly mistaken, you can't leave your vehicle there any more because property owners posted both sides of road. There is a place on the Perdido management area down river that you can launch your boat. Don't know if you can leave your vehicle overnight though


----------

